# Aerial IA Base Pic's



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I got the chance to go up with the gun ships to do a routine patrol and talked them into circling my project a few times. I think they turned out good for a Sony P & S. I don't know which I was more excited about, getting the aerial's of the project or flying in a huey electric gun ship. Either way it was a great and beautiful morning. I hope you enjoy them.

God Bless

Shooter


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

All I can say is wow. What a horrible looking place to be stuck in. The pictures are great but it really amplifies my previous statement and your complete isolation from everything normal. What kind of project is this if I can ask? Thanks for sharing the pictures and maybe you can come home soon.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The shots are great...Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> What kind of project is this if I can ask?


It looks like "Sand Trap City!" Great place to be if you are a golfer! 

Shooter, hurry up and come home. We need to go fishing.
Mike


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, noticed water stream going away from or into the compound but nothing on other side.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Gator Nutz: It's an Iraqi Army Base we are building inbetween the villages of Rawah and Anah. Only about 4 or 5 KM as the crow flies from Anah. The terrain really shows up well in the pictures.

Thanks Rich

Mike: LOL, Its been about 4 years or so since you and I have fished together. I do look forward to the next time. It looks as if they will pull me from this one in a month or so and have me start another one. I just wish they would let me see one to the finish. Sand Trap LOL !!!!!

Slip Knot: They were testing the water well. We dug 2 - 300 meter water wells on the site and had to do a recovery test on both of them. No telling how many thousand gallons we dumped, well I guess I could tell if I would do the math. I can tell you it was a bunch!! LOL

Y'all take care and God Bless,

Shooter


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i have to say, these photos give me a very surreal perspective. Not only do the stark shapes and colours of the buildings look out of place against the smooth edged sand dunes but the mere thought of people occupying these buildings, built in the middle of what seems like 'nowhere'... sure sets my muse a'wanderin'.

rosesm
ps how awesome that you got to go up with the patrol on such a clear day!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I was hoping that wasn't the sewer because that would be plum nasty. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Goodness, that is in the middle of the desert. Cool pics too! I see what you mean about no "green" to shoot for the contest. You might have to do some olive drab something. 

Be Safe and God Bless!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I've been busy elsewhere, but I wanted to say these shots are outstanding. You made a harsh environment look almost "pretty".


----------



## ImReddog (May 15, 2006)

Nah! This is a conspiracy. This is a picture of a military base on the moon 
Just kidding... Stay safe and come home soon.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

That is a great pic. No tree's to hide behind. Be safe.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

No tree's is one of our jokes here. When we deployed my project manager told me I would like this place "There's a women behind every tree"


----------

